# Do you need a donor?



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

We are going to need a lady to donate to around march april time, we are currently with Coventry but there are so many donors on the list that the waiting list for me is at least 6 months we need ladies with brown hair / brown eyes on the recipient list to help reduce the waiting list for egg sharers like me so if you need DE and are based in the Midlands please consider having your treatment with Coventry its a lovely clinic with fantastic staff and lots of donors waiting 

32 - 5ft 2 slim/med build dark brown hair, brown eyes naturally tanned skin. 2 children from previous relationship, Pcos (no effect on cycles) will happily be a known sharer we will also happily give our consent for future embryo/egg use to enable the recipient to try for siblings. Our previous cycle was canceled due to OHSS (over stimulated ovaries) but we had well over 25 eggs so should produce more than enough to egg share.

If anyone knows someone that needs a sharer like me please get in touch x


----------

